# Engineered wood



## cdat (Dec 27, 2007)

A question for those of you who have worked in a lot of different woods. I've reviewed the entire turning section and found one thread on engineered wood. Have any of you tried this? I know of using plywood but when we recently added an addition on to our house, the main support beams were made of an engineered wood that looked like they took layers/plys of wood and squished them all together sideways. Hard to explain it fully. I'll take a picture of it tonight. But, it would look so nice turned.

Anyone else worked with these 'new' woods?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

welcome cdat I never tried to turn it. Never even seen it personally only on tv. Take a peice and turn it and tell us how it comes out. I'd be interested to see what turns out of it. Seen plywood turnings really nice.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I think that engineered wood will turn something like plywood. I turned two bowls if you do a search out of plywood. I will tell you be prepared to do a lot of sharpening because the glue really, really dulls the tools. In order to get a good cut on it you have to have sharp tools. I just did it to say I did but if I knew then what I know now I wouldn't touch it because there is to much good wood to turn. Just my $1.298.


----------

